# Adcom 565 amp.



## vitod (Aug 10, 2006)

What's the fair market value of an Adcom 565 amp with balanced inputs and fan?:scratch:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

There is a pair of these rateed 9/10 at Videogon for $995 ... but they do not appear to be balanced or have a fan.

I had a pair of these back in the early 90's.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I have a pair of the smaller stereo 555II amps – great stuff. I’d always heard that Adcom offered their amps with balanced inputs, but I’ve never seen any.

Usually my rule-of-thumb for stuff like this is about 1/2 of street value when they were new. That said, old Adcom amps seem to have a really good resale value on eBay. List price for my 555II’s was $800, which I imagine was pretty close to street, because I don’t think the stuff was easy to find discounted. I paid $325 each for mine ten years ago, and they were in perfect condition. However, every time I’ve checked eBay in recent years, I couldn’t find _any_ going for that cheap! Haven’t checked lately, though, to see if that’s still true. But the odds are you’ll get a good price for it, especially if you have good feedback. I’d be real surprised if you couldn’t get better than 1/2 original list for them.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## vitod (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks guys, if you come up with other info, please let me know.


----------

